# Spalted Hard Maple Log



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have never done any bowl turning but I think I have a great tree for it. A tree service guy called my on fri and said he had a sugar maple and asked if I wanted it. I went to look at it and I could tell by the shorts that he had cut that it was spalted but he hadn't dropped the main trunk yet. I asked him to leave the trident and I would come and get it. When I saw the bottom I saw $ signs. The base is almost 24" above the flare and over 3' at the upper fork. Suggestions on how to process this log would be greatly appreciated. The buck log is 8' 6" from below the fork. I value all your opinions. Thanks Tom


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice catch. I would mill the butt log into lumber, 4/4 6/4 and some 8/4. Then I'd slab the trident into flitches 9/4 or more for table tops (they gonna move), and then as you say use the rest for turning stock. Can't wait to see pics down the road.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

You might also cut some 12/4 to 16/4 for table legs.


----------

